# Very slow to shed?



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

My yearling colt is being very slow to shed out his woolies. My other horses have all shed almost completely out at this point, but my colt has really only shed well across his shoulders and hips, and somewhat along his topline. I brush him and get after him with the shedding blade and rubber zoomgroom every day, and always get a huge pile of hair off, but there's still a lot more on. He's started getting sweaty when I lunge him, and he's rolling a lot and rubbing on the fence posts, terribly itchy.

He seems otherwise completely healthy, the patches where he has shed are coming in dark and slick like they should, he eats and drinks well, is a bright eyed, active youngster in every sense, he just looks terribly shabby right now. He's been wormed monthly up to this month, on my vets advice to worm monthly until 1 year (he just turned 1 year on April 1st) primarily with Ivermectin, but the last several months I have rotated with Fenbendazole. He's currently on no supplementation, just hay and pasture, and he went from being pastured during the day and stalled at night, to being 24/7 pasture with a run in a week ago, and the vet is coming out for a general check up and to see if he's ready to be gelded next month.

I'm probably going to go ahead and body clip him, but I was wondering if anyone has any experience with this and are there further health concerns I should be worrying about with a retained coat?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

im not really sure bc of his age, but one of my horses always sheds out after everyone else does...im not really sure why, but hes healthy & fine he just takes longer to shed out ! sorry i dont have any answers for you !


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Both my two yr old and my yearling are holding onto their winter coats. Don't get me wrong..they are shedding, but they are taking their sweet time about it. I don't think it's anything to worry about.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Lacey's at about that same stage of shedding too. Her shoulders are almost nekked, her neck is looking sleeker, but she's still extremely furry. Mostly what's come off of her so far is just the guard hairs. She's also shedding tons but it's just not visible yet, I guess. I feel bad because she's been getting SO sweaty lately when I work her (and she doesn't believe in sweat, "it's so not lady-like") but I keep telling her that if she just hurries it up and sheds more, the sweating will disappear. Haha
I wouldn't worry about it unless it gets to be like June and he still isn't shed out. :lol:


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I too wouldn't worry necessarily - it is probably just him. BUT for Justin, do keep Cushings in mind as a possible problem, as lack of shedding is one of the symptoms. It usually goes along with a longish, wavy coat too.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

That's what it was! I knew there was something associated with a long retained coat, but I couldn't remember what it was. His coat was long, but not wavy at all, and not unusual in texture. I did go ahead and clip him this afternoon. He's not carrying any extra weight, in fact he's a bit ribby (but not unhealthy so) just due to being a tall, gawky yearling. But I will keep a close watch on him, and ask my vet if he thinks it warrants a draw and testing when he comes out. Thanks Loosie!


----------



## Nickim (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi, I have a colt with the same signs. I was wondering what the eventual outcome was. Thanks on advance. Nicki


----------



## amigoboy (Feb 14, 2014)

You can give a little corn or canola oil with some oats, that usely helps.
NO OLIVE OIL!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

He will shed out in his own time. Being a baby yet, perhaps he needs to keep a longer coat for a while. Shedding is based on the lengthening of daylight hours. Don't try to force nature to take it's course by clipping him.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Not an educated opinion but just a guess. I think younger horses do hold their winter coats a little longer than older ones. 

Out of 16 here, half are shedding really well. A few don't have much winter coat at all and aren't shedding. The two that are less than a year old haven't even started. 

The mule, one of those two, has such a long and thick coat. He was born late August and we didn't think he would get much of a coat. So we blanketed him for the winter. When the temps started to warm up and we took his blanket off, we were so surprised that he had the thickest coat. Nature knows how to take care of them. I'm sure he'll she'd out when he's ready.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

On a side note since this thread was started 4 years ago. Be careful lunging horses that young. It is bad for their joints.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

